# Need info on Schwinn Fleet



## kodyind (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard of a schwinn fleet, the head badge says fleet and it has a greyhound on it and it is a skiptooth girls bike. I can't find any information on it

thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Schwinn*

It's a pre war bike and a nice one. The rear facing wheel mounts (drop-outs) are tell tale of a pre war Schwinn.They  sold to different distributors,auto parts and hardware chains back then.Those outfits were allowed to badge the bikes with their names. That practice fizzled out after the war.

Pat


----------



## kodyind (Mar 19, 2010)

Pat,
       well what do you think it is worth, it rides vary nice


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 19, 2010)

*That's a tough one.....*



kodyind said:


> Pat,
> well what do you think it is worth, it rides vary nice




Girls bikes just aren't worth that much. They are basically parts bikes for most guys and I couldn't venture a guess,sorry.

Pat


----------



## J_Westy (Mar 21, 2010)

There's not a lot on the web about Fleet, but like the post above says, they were a "jobber" that Schwinn made bikes for in the prewar era.

The little info that I've come across (mostly thanks to some folks here) is that they may have been sold along side Excelsior branded Schwinns but might have been cheaper because they didn't have as many accessories on them... but it's all kind of murky.

Your paint job says it's probably a 1940 or 1941. A serial number should be under the frame on the bottom bracket (fat tube that the crank arms go through). That might help some of the experts on here date it more definitively.

The parts on it are probably worth more than the bike, because it's a girls model.

Here's my 1938 that I turned into a klunker

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=570569&highlight=#570569


----------

